# One Year Update For Budgie With Unusual Feather Growth



## Zazuthebudgie (Dec 8, 2021)

A little over a year ago I posted on here with concerns for my newly rescued budgie Zazu’s unusual feather growth. I am happy to say that over the year Zazu has gotten better and better looking healthier and happier as the months went on! Although we never found the cause for her funny looking feathers we hope her progress brings comfort to other owners who see that their budgies show similar characteristics. I will attach photos of her this time last year and now to show her progress!








December 2021







December 2021








December 2022








December 2022


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow!! What a difference. 
Zazu is looking beautiful.
I’m so glad she’s had such a great recovery. *


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Amazing!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She is gorgeous and it’s clear that under your care she is thriving!! 💛❄


----------

